# What type of plow for IH 4800 4x4 on municipal roads?



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I just picked up a clean 1995 IH 4800 4x4. I plow county and state roads in my area. 

What type of plow would traditionally be used on this truck? I feel like it needs more that the regular old 10" strait blade.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Check out this thread here. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=146859

I was going to mount one of those but in stainless Steele to a Sterling single axle truck. I don't think ESI Equipment is too far from you either.


----------



## vtdumptrucker (Dec 1, 2011)

OldSchoolPSD;1657288 said:


> I just picked up a clean 1995 IH 4800 4x4. I plow county and state roads in my area.
> 
> What type of plow would traditionally be used on this truck? I feel like it needs more that the regular old 10" strait blade.


A lot depends on what you have to plow. If you don't have many intersections and p lots to do then a one way 11foot plow would do fine. Also are you plowing dirt roads or mostly pavement. But if you have a lot of intersections then the all angle 11 foot plow would be best. Hope this helps.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

OldSchoolPSD;1657288 said:


> I just picked up a clean 1995 IH 4800 4x4. I plow county and state roads in my area.
> 
> What type of plow would traditionally be used on this truck? I feel like it needs more that the regular old 10" strait blade.


Everest, Frink/American, Wausau, Falls, Gledhill, Larochelle, Viking-Cives, Braun, Champion, Henderson, Tenco, Monroe, Bonnell, Flink, Henke, etc...

Got any photos of her?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Winter Land Man;1663172 said:


> Everest, Frink/American, Wausau, Falls, Gledhill, Larochelle, Viking-Cives, Braun, Champion, Henderson, Tenco, Monroe, Bonnell, Flink, Henke, etc...
> 
> Got any photos of her?


What he said.

Do NOT go with a muni from one of the light truck manufacturers. They are heavier duty, but nothing like a true muni plow.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Lots of choices as mentioned but front axle GVWR will tell what could be safely put on there.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Sterling 4x4


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I think a one way would do just fine. All the roads in this county are paved and the state hwy trucks handle all the big roads. I'm going up to a Baltimore City surplus auction wed. to see what I can pick up on the cheap. FAWR is 14.5k.

Heres a pic. Body is coming off in favor of a flatbed. I have a friend who wants it for tree work so I'll be getting half my money back after we get that swapped out. Only thing it needs is steer tires and the company paintjob but they can wait until spring.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

14K front axle is great! If it were me I'd do a 12ft one way that is off-set 12" to the right.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Good to hear. I've always wanted a 4x4 IH since I was a little kid and used to see the power companies using them out on the beach in NC. Hopefully I can get the time to work on this truck and it doesn't end up sitting around the shop for a few years like my 359 Peterbilt did before I got to it.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

How about an 11- or 12-foot two-way angling plow - Frink, Cote, Tenco, etc. - and a side wing? Let me see if I can find a picture.

Here's one:


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

LON;1665407 said:


> Lots of choices as mentioned but front axle GVWR will tell what could be safely put on there.


That's a beauty.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

HEStufrthnnails;1676819 said:


> That's a beauty.


Thanks! A lot of pride goes into building them.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

How much would a rig like that cost new?


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

LON;1665407 said:


> Lots of choices as mentioned but front axle GVWR will tell what could be safely put on there.


That's a nice looking Gledhill on that International!


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

OldSchoolPSD;1666595 said:


> I think a one way would do just fine. All the roads in this county are paved and the state hwy trucks handle all the big roads. I'm going up to a Baltimore City surplus auction wed. to see what I can pick up on the cheap. FAWR is 14.5k.
> 
> Heres a pic. Body is coming off in favor of a flatbed. I have a friend who wants it for tree work so I'll be getting half my money back after we get that swapped out. Only thing it needs is steer tires and the company paintjob but they can wait until spring.


Any updates on the plow? Going to do a new paint scheme?


----------



## keith russell (Jul 5, 2013)

OldSchoolPSD;1657288 said:


> I just picked up a clean 1995 IH 4800 4x4. I plow county and state roads in my area.
> 
> What type of plow would traditionally be used on this truck? I feel like it needs more that the regular old 10" strait blade.


HI MY NAME IS KEITH RUSSELL & I WORK FOR THE HWY DEPT IN MY HOME TOWN. I DRIVE A 2011 INTERNATIONAL 4X4 WORKSTAR TRUCK WITH A 11FT POLY REVERSIBLE FRINK/AMERICAN SNOWPLOW PLOW & A 11FT WINGPLOW MADE BY THE SAME COMPANY. I ALSO HAVE A 9 YARD CAPACITY HOPPER SANDER WITH FRONT DISCHARGE IN FRONT OF MY DRIVER SIDE REAR WHEELS. I LIKE THE REVERSIBLE PLOW BECAUSE IT MAKES IT SO EASY TO PLOW INTERSECTIONS & CUL-DE-SACS. THE ONLY DOWNSIDE TO USING THIS PLOW IS DIRT ROADS. IT HAS A TRIP EDGE THAT TRIPS TO MUCH ON DIRT ROADS AND TEARS UP DIRT ROADS VERY EASY,SO YOU CONSTANTLY HAVE TO KEEP ADJUSTING TENSION ON THE LIFT CHAIN. OTHER THAN THIS PROBLEM, THE PLOW IS VERY USEFUL AND I THINK IT WOULD BE AN ASSET TO YOUR TRUCK. YOU MAY HAVE TO ADD AN ADDITIONAL 2- WAY VALVE AND CONTROLER TO REVERSE THE ANGLE OF THE PLOW AS WELL AS RUN TWO HOSES TO THE FRONT OF YOUR TRUCK TO HOOK UP THE PLOW HOSES. IF YOU NEED ANY MORE INFO, PLEASE CONTACT ME AT MY E-MAIL ADDRESS:[email protected]


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

HEStufrthnnails;1676943 said:


> How much would a rig like that cost new?


Fully equipped for township use it's $174,000.00 !


----------

